# Looking for an exhausting housing associations (Wohnungsgesellschaft) list



## Run Guran (12 mo ago)

Hi everyone,

I am searching for an apartment with an approximate space of 100m2. 
This website talks about housing associations:



> You can contact the local housing association. You shall type into the browser _Wohnungsgesellschaft <City Name>_ and find their contact. You might need to become a shareholder in order to be eligible to rent an apartment. The good thing is that you can sell your shares when you move out.


Can anybody provide me an exhausting housing associations list for Berlin: Name and office address and what chance do I have of finding an apartment with them? I would like to start with the high probability. 

Thank you for your help in advance.

Regards,
Run


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Providing an exhaustive list would be an exhausting task.


----------



## Run Guran (12 mo ago)

Nononymous said:


> Providing an exhaustive list would be an exhausting task.


Do you have one which I can start with? Do you have some experience with that associations?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Run Guran said:


> Do you have one which I can start with? Do you have some experience with that associations?


When I moved back to Berlin, I started calling Wohnungsbaugenossenschaften a year before we wanted to move - only to find that any that I called had a stop on taking on new members. That was in 2017, so I don't know whether things have changed for the better in the meantime but I doubt it.

Also, a membership needs time to 'mature', kind of like being on a waitlist, which often takes several years. I know parents, who bought memberships for their children at birth.

In the end I found a Genossenschaft that would take me in Potsdam.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Run Guran said:


> Do you have one which I can start with? Do you have some experience with that associations?


Apologies, I was merely making polite fun of incorrect word usage.

I have no direct experience with Wohnungsgesellschaften und/oder Wohnungsgenossenschaften, but my understanding is that one might wait quite a long time for an apartment to open up. Also, like many things German, they will have plenty of written and unwritten rules and their own particular culture. You may do better on the open market.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

Run Guran said:


> I am searching for an apartment with an approximate space of 100m2.
> This website talks about housing associations:
> 
> Can anybody provide me an exhausting housing associations list for Berlin


How large is your family that you need a 100m2 apartment? You should be aware that many Genossenschaften now also have minimum occupancy requirements due to the housing shortage.

BTW, the best way to find an apartment in Berlin is through connections.


----------



## Run Guran (12 mo ago)

*Sunshine* said:


> How large is your family that you need a 100m2 apartment? You should be aware that many Genossenschaften now also have minimum occupancy requirements due to the housing shortage.
> 
> BTW, the best way to find an apartment in Berlin is through connections.


We are a family of four.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Run Guran said:


> We are a family of four.
> 
> Thanks for the advice!


Do you know which Bezirk (district) of Berlin you want to/have to live in?

I'd do a search for "Wohnungsbaugesellschaft [insert name of Bezirk here]" and also
"Wohnungsbaugenossenschaft [insert name of Bezirk here]" and start from there.


----------

